# Older brother: Winchester model 94 in revolver caliber



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

Guyz I'm sick 

I've just ordered a revolver and while waiting for it I'm thinking about a long gun to make company to the shorter gun. I rather like to see the handgun like a little girl needing company of a wiser, older brother.

In a few words, leaving this little creature on her own would be a cruelty, and since I'm not a cruel man I have to behave consequently.

Now, I beg your pardon if that's slightly off topic, but I put my eyes onto this purty winchester model 94 in .357 mag.

The choice is obvious: I'd have a long gun using up the same ammo as his younger sister the handgun.

I'd be able to reload for both, even if the loads will be a tad different and most important shooting the rifle would be inexpensive, whereas shooting slugs with a semiauto or pump would be pretty much expensive.

Shooting birdshot just sounds too easy.

How would the idea sound to you?

Would the .357 mag ammo be too 'weak' for a rifle?

I'd also need it for homeland defense. Shooting 20 to 50 yards distance to discourage potential intruders. Discourage would mean shooting rounds a couple of feet sideways, let'em hear lead flying close.

I'm ready to move this topic to the rifle forum if advisable.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Sounds like a good idea to me.

I think being able to rationalize & justify a new firearm purchase is the key to happiness (or at least I have rationalized it to be).

And no, a 357 is not "too weak" for a rifle.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sounds like a winner. Go for it.:smt023


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I agree it would make a nice set.

I don't know the laws in Italy but over here we are not allowed "Warning Shots". 

Both should handle full power .357 and I know the revolver will handle .38 specials. The rifle most likely will also. If so there is no need to use different loads as long as they are hot enough to exit the rifle barrel.

I may have to pick up an older brother for my GP100. :mrgreen:

Go get it then report back with pictures.

:smt1099


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

The Model 94's are now a classic and out of production. If you can get a decent deal I would go for it as it should retain it's value if you take care of it. Plus do you really need a reason to buy another gun?

The 357 is a decent caliber for deer sized game or less and is a premier caliber for as Jeff Quinn would say social work especially in rifle form.


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

TOF said:


> I agree it would make a nice set.
> 
> I don't know the laws in Italy but over here we are not allowed "Warning Shots".
> 
> :smt1099


Mmm, I was reading something about hazardous behaviour, if you fire a warning shot with a bullet it may ricochet and potentially hit someone else, whereas birdshot creates no such problems.

Well, there is one solution to it: *not to warn * !!!!
Or maybe I'll convince my father in law to give to me his old double-barreled gunshot. That would be as an old uncle to the two kids. And 2 warnings are more than enough to keep conscience clean..



> Both should handle full power .357 and I know the revolver will handle .38 specials. The rifle most likely will also. If so there is no need to use different loads as long as they are hot enough to exit the rifle barrel.


Great



> I may have to pick up an older brother for my GP100. :mrgreen:


Families do tend to expand...:smt020


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*Older Brother*

I like the .357 Magnum lever rifle as a matched set with my revolver. One point is that 357 Mag shot shells wil probably not be very effective because the rifling will spin the shot load and cyntrifical force will spread the shot to the outside of the pattern.


----------



## Ford Truck (Jan 7, 2008)

I've got a Marlin 1894C to go with my 2 1/2" Smith & Wesson Model 66 and my 4" Smith & Wesson Model 28 Highway Patrolman. The Highway Patrolman and the Marlin are both legal for deer hunting here in Indiana. I do not consider the .357 too weak as a rifle or carbine cartridge.


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

Ford Truck said:


> I do not consider the .357 too weak as a rifle or carbine cartridge.


Especially so if hot-loaded, I reckon...

I'm still in the decisional phase, mainly because I realized that my legal quota of 200 handgun rounds max in any moment would have to be shared by rifle & revolver.

If I buy a long gun chambered with carbine rounds (example: .223 remington) there is no max quota and can consequently keep 200 revolver rounds and unlimited rifle rounds.

Weirdo laws here in Italy....:smt163:smt163:smt163:smt163:smt163:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Add another handgun and a double barreled shotgun and you're ready for Cowboy Action shooting.

WM


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

Wandering Man said:


> Add another handgun and a double barreled shotgun and you're ready for Cowboy Action shooting.
> 
> WM


Birdshot and buckshot rounds also are not limited in number.

They tend to be costly though, and hardly reloadable.

My FIL has a traditional double-barreled shotgun, I'll have to move it over here (the gun, my FIL unfortunately is ill and is already here).

It will be sort of an old uncle, or grandpa, in my family of guns...:mrgreen:


----------

